# Whats in your aquarium maintenance box,cabinet,shelve etc?



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just curious what kind of equipment/products you all keep for your aquarium maintenance.Personally i have three storage boxes(ikea made) where i keep my stuff in: Box 1.)Extra filter media/pads/almond leaves/medicine Box 2.)Extra therometer,filter parts,scrubbing& filter brushes,towels,scissors,elastic bands,extra suction cups,microfiber cloth,nets, all water addictives Box 3.)All dry food properly sealed including pellets. I also keep several "aquarium only" buckets as well.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 - 6 shelf systems from Canadian Tire full of:
media for all my canister filters (2-XP4's, 3-2217's, 1-2028, 1 Fluval 305), food, medication, salts, almost the entire line of Seachem products!!!, spare pumps, air line, air stones, wands, combo airline/LED lights, heaters, UV units, planting tool kits, ferts, sponge filters and replacement sponges, media bags, tank backgrounds, silicone, HOB's and media/spare parts for them, spare impellers for all my canisters, O-rings, box full of suction cups, mounting brackets, CO2 units (the yeast ones), power heads and canisters/filters, test kits, glass vials, measuring cups/spoons, cleaning brushes, extra tubing for all my filters, and miscellaneous bits and pieces of all kinds of stuff 
I also have 2 cupboard shelves full of driftwood, ornaments, light strips and extra bulbs, and everything else that wouldn't fit in the shelves 
And I have three empty tanks in case anything happens to one of the four I have currently set up.
I keep saying I'm going to have a yard sale, but I never get around to it 

OOPS: And NETS!!! Tons and tons of nets


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

the phone number of my aquarium maintenance company, btw he does windows too!...Laugh!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you plan on doing any shopping outside of your home ? sounds like you have a mini LFS right there! Let me have a few things lol ! just messing with you! I also forgot to add my testkits,a few spoons,filter manuals,and fish bags.



-N/A- said:


> I have 2 - 6 shelf systems from Canadian Tire full of:
> media for all my canister filters (2-XP4's, 3-2217's, 1-2028, 1 Fluval 305), food, medication, salts, almost the entire line of Seachem products!!!, spare pumps, air line, air stones, wands, combo airline/LED lights, heaters, UV units, planting tool kits, ferts, sponge filters and replacement sponges, media bags, tank backgrounds, silicone, HOB's and media/spare parts for them, spare impellers for all my canisters, O-rings, box full of suction cups, mounting brackets, CO2 units (the yeast ones), power heads and canisters/filters, test kits, glass vials, measuring cups/spoons, cleaning brushes, extra tubing for all my filters, and miscellaneous bits and pieces of all kinds of stuff
> I also have 2 cupboard shelves full of driftwood, ornaments, light strips and extra bulbs, and everything else that wouldn't fit in the shelves
> And I have three empty tanks in case anything happens to one of the four I have currently set up.
> ...


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Shelley......have a garage sale cos I need some of yr stuffs .



-N/A- said:


> I have 2 - 6 shelf systems from Canadian Tire full of:
> media for all my canister filters (2-XP4's, 3-2217's, 1-2028, 1 Fluval 305), food, medication, salts, almost the entire line of Seachem products!!!, spare pumps, air line, air stones, wands, combo airline/LED lights, heaters, UV units, planting tool kits, ferts, sponge filters and replacement sponges, media bags, tank backgrounds, silicone, HOB's and media/spare parts for them, spare impellers for all my canisters, O-rings, box full of suction cups, mounting brackets, CO2 units (the yeast ones), power heads and canisters/filters, test kits, glass vials, measuring cups/spoons, cleaning brushes, extra tubing for all my filters, and miscellaneous bits and pieces of all kinds of stuff
> I also have 2 cupboard shelves full of driftwood, ornaments, light strips and extra bulbs, and everything else that wouldn't fit in the shelves
> And I have three empty tanks in case anything happens to one of the four I have currently set up.
> ...


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

My stuff is a mess, I don't have enough storage, haha. 

In one of my desk drawers I keep my API master test kit, Flourish Seachem and root tabs, filter cartridges/sponges. Used to have pantyhose to cover filter intakes but ran out. Maroxy, Maracyn 2, Jungle Labs Parasite clear. 

In a box I have extras, like the heater and filter that came with my tank kit that don't work (don't want to just toss them for some reason), plastic plants I won't use, warranties and instruction booklets for everything. 

Under my bathroom sink I have a small wooden crate with some small plastic containers, a never-seen-soap sponge for cleaning glass, net that I never use (I prefer to cup fish out), the filter and heater I used in my 10 gallon (in case I have to set up a QT or hospital tank), aquarium salt and Prime. Breeder net box. Some of this stuff I'll be moving to the closet.

Then I have a 5 gallon bucket (paint type) for water changes (water goes from tank into it, never the other way), a plastic container I age water in (holds about 3 gallons) and another bucket if I ever need extra. Keep the gravel vacuum in there. This either ends up sitting in my bathroom or the linen closet if I get around to putting it away.

THEN, in a closet used for storage I have the old 10 gallon with gravel, some plants, the heater for it, lights, a 2 gallon inside it with the underwater filter it came with. 

All my fish food is in a small decorative box. Man, I really need to reorganize.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nets, oh how I need nets... bleaching wears them out very quickly!

It sounds like we all carry a similar load of spare parts, tubing, driftwood and rocks, occasional use items etc.

I have 4 clean-water-only 5g buckets for aging water, two with oyster shell in them; two used-water buckets for draining; numerous 1 and 2 gallon buckets for holding, catching and sorting; turkey basters for collecting live food and catching fry...

I keep the brushes and cleaning items in the bathroom (what I wouldn't give for a utility sink!), which is also where I search the buckets for accidentally collected fry and shrimp.

This hobby overwhelms my bachelor apartment!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

what a post.... 
It's not until you read everybody elses nightmare organizing that you realize your worse than them all! haha 

No really i try to keep everything in the stands, but with the plants i need to keep my jug of metricide and all the chems, along with my daily dose pill tray that i fill each week... not to mention a couple shakers of food and my marineland canister filter not too much room in a 55 stand (especially the cheap cheesy one i got from walmart - ya i know) I also need to house all of the ornaments i used to use before i realized how much better natural wood looks. 

Then in my 46 stand i keep all of the aquarium salt, buffers, testers food, another marineland canister filter, and the vaccum hose for water changes, and various sizes of nets. 

I've only got one 5 gallon bucket right now, but i'm setting up a new tank tomorrow and will have to buy a couple more to help transport fish/water from my 55 to the new 77 i'm getting 

Great post, awesome topic... cool to see what everyone else does


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Everyone has their own style and methods to get the job done,dont be hard on yourselfIam surprised there havent been more responses.Ive known a few in the hobby having nothing of the above mentioned here by other members.



monkE said:


> what a post....
> It's not until you read everybody elses nightmare organizing that you realize your worse than them all! haha
> 
> No really i try to keep everything in the stands, but with the plants i need to keep my jug of metricide and all the chems, along with my daily dose pill tray that i fill each week... not to mention a couple shakers of food and my marineland canister filter not too much room in a 55 stand (especially the cheap cheesy one i got from walmart - ya i know) I also need to house all of the ornaments i used to use before i realized how much better natural wood looks.
> ...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i keep a rubber made full of airline tubing, sponge, pot scrubbers, crushed coral, spare Aquaclear parts, air pumps and other filter parts. next to it is where i keep the food, and on the other side is a cooler where i keep my water change stuff (GH and KH buffers, Dechlorinator). Underneath that shelf, is the floating shelf that has my 5 gallon tank's light on it. On that is my mixed solutions for nitrates, phosphates, csm+b, metricide for dosing.

Under my 29 gallon tank is a mini plant nursery on one shelf, the other is a plant quarantine bucket where willow moss is currently battling clado (w/ aid of metricide at fishy unsafe levels). Behind that bucket is where i installed the receptacles. the other door has the filter behind it, alongside my nets, dry ferts, test kits for Hardness, PH (high and low) and nitrates.

In the laundry room i keep my water change bucket with a couple chapman ice cream pails nested inside (awesome for plant maintnence) and a powerhead to help dissolve the GH buffers, oh and the siphon.


----------

